# Lovebird experts



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

What type of lovebird is this and any guess on gender? It seems to be okay with budgies, is that normal (or a likely possibility) for lovebirds?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That is a beautiful peach face lovebird. Regarding gender, the only sure way to tell is through a DNA test. Looking at its build and eyes, I get a feeling it is a girl. But that's all there is, just a feeling and it doesn't mean I am right.

The ability to get along with a different species of bird will depend on the lovebird's very own personality, the way it was brought up and how the socialization was made while growing up.

I have 6 lovebirds (5 fischer's, 1 blue masked) and only my Khaleesi who I had to pull out of the nest to finish raising myself gets along with the budgies. 
As a chick he had close contact with my budgie Leonel who also fed him a couple times on occasion and he was always ready to preen Khaleesi's first pinnies, something I couldn't do as well as a bird.
Later on, I had to put an end to their friendship because the budgie was the one bullying the lovebird even to the point of plucking a few feathers from the neck area.
Khaleesi's second best friend (I always come first) is my youngest now 10 months old budgie boy, Luigi. They also had close contact when Luigi was a chick and they still to this day get along well. 
They do get closely supervised out of cage time together and their time is limited because Luigi is too hyper and sometimes gets overboard and too much "in your face" and Khaleesi gets tired (is never aggressive) and flies back to me for comfort and cuddles.

I wouldn't trust any of my other lovebirds around the budgies or any other type of smaller pet bird. They can make a lot of damage with their powerful beaks.


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

aluz said:


> That is a beautiful peach face lovebird. Regarding gender, the only sure way to tell is through a DNA test. Looking at its build and eyes, I get a feeling it is a girl. But that's all there is, just a feeling and it doesn't mean I am right.
> 
> The ability to get along with a different species of bird will depend on the lovebird's very own personality, the way it was brought up and how the socialization was made while growing up.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I do remember you saying the female eyes are bigger when discussing Ricks Avocado. I actually compared the two pics, lol. Because you were right with her! But Avocados eyes looked noticeablely bigger than this guys. The lady at the store says she thinks it's male but I am not convinced....


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes, it's not easy to tell for sure and the eye thing is just my theory and something I noticed in my own flock with my proven males and females.
Also Avocado was smaller and still very young and had a lot of growing up to do at the time and by comparison her eyes may have looked bigger. 
The lovebird in your photo is older, I'd say at the very least 6 - 8 months old and its body already appears to be full when it comes to overall size.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Beautiful little lovebird.

My lovebirds do not do well with budgies. 
Any one of them would bite a budgie's toes right off it it landed on one of their cages and they could get to it quickly enough. Needless to say, Pedro and Poppy (lovebirds) have their out of cage time in the bathroom when Sunny and Sparky (budgies) are out in the bedroom.

Peachy will tolerate Sunny and Sparky to a point.
If I have Peachy in the bedroom when Sunny and Sparky have out-of-cage time, he generally ignores them unless they get too close to him. Then he will try to bite them but they are much too fast for him (or he isn't really trying TOO hard. ) If they go into his cage when they are playing and Peachy decides to go in too, he'll chase them around in the cage until they fly out and go back to one of their own cages.

If I have Peachy downstairs and Skipper and Scooter are out, I have to be EXTREMELY vigilant. Neither Skipper nor Scooter will back down from Peachy so I can't take the chance of them being near him for fear he will really hurt them. Generally, if he's out with me downstairs, I have them safely locked in their cage. *


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

He she is 50 grams and born in March. Is that small or large for that age?


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*He/she is very cute. Something I have witnessed from other people's threads on other forums, even though the lovebird (or any other bird species) might get along with a budgie when it is young, that might change once they grow up and hormonal instincts kick in. I definitely wouldn't cage the two together and definitely supervised out of cage time. I had a lovebird for about a year and he was the sweetest little thing!! I ended up letting my college roommate take him home because she had one that needed a cage-mate, and I was so busy at the time with my classes and working, I couldn't be his #1  He had such a personality!*


----------

